# Another Naughty Camera Thread



## Clark (Aug 29, 2011)

Warning- will milk this thread with a few species.


So, I purchased a new camera body.
Picked Canon's 7D.
Sat in box for a couple of weeks.


A fireworks show down the waterfront provided the first 180 frames.
179 were garbage. I know this looks like I got kicked in the groin that night,
but have been having a whale of a time ever since.












Just a fluke?






















Have more seagulls.
Exhibiting feeding and perching behavior.
















Needs a toothpick.









Perhaps some squid attempting to redefine the food chain.



















Thank you for your time.


















.


----------



## Hera (Aug 29, 2011)

Spectacular! Looks like you had a very good time. The water is so blue and gosh they're big.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't know that I've ever seen such AMAZING photos. WOW!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2011)

Great photos, Clark! 

And I think you are very punny!


----------



## Marco (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome photos Clark!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 29, 2011)

Wicked photos! Felt like I was there. :clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 29, 2011)

Breathtaking in every way! Thank you!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 30, 2011)

so crisp! amazing pics.... These could go on National Geographic..


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2011)

Now that's the right body for your monster zoom :clap: !!!!

I do like that firework pic, and of course those wale photos are incredible!!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Aug 30, 2011)

Great pics Clark. Super firework and whale photos. 
I don't buy National Geographics anymore. My old collection was beginning to create a local anomaly in gravity in my sector.


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for showing! Great pics! :clap:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 30, 2011)

All I can say is Fantastic photos. Thanks for sharing. You never stop surprising me with your great photos. Please keep them coming.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2011)

Good job on the fierwork photo! I know how hard that is. BTW what's the location of the whale photos?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 30, 2011)

Speachless.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 30, 2011)

That 2nd to the last shot is my favorite! WOW!!! Fantastic! and I'll echo everything that's already been said!


Shiva said:


> .... I don't buy National Geographics anymore...


of course not, with Clark here who needs NG!? 
PLEASE ..... Keep those photos coming Clark! :drool::drool:


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Aug 30, 2011)

More please - what a joy to see. 
Wish I could get pics as good as those. Do you give lessons?


----------



## koshki (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow, those photos are fabulous! Thanks for sharing your trips...I really appreciate seeing your pics!


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2011)

You bought a nice new toy to entertain us with? Thank you!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 2, 2011)

nice pics. like I said in another thread, if you are going to spend a few thousand for a new huge lens, you can add enough for a new canon something-d for me!


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you for your wonderful comments!


ummm, these could have been better.
Goofy has a new gadget. 
The other thing, next time I do this, it will be after Labor Day. When the kids are back to school.
Get my drift?





JeanLux said:


> ... the right body for your monster zoom


Where I live, that is called putting clean clothes over dirty underwear.
Ya caught me using new with old, and trying to get away with it. 





Birds were slow in New England that week.
Except for Cedar Waxwings. Had extraordinary looks, while on bikes.
Best shot can't compare.

This starts my cull from Baxter State Park.
















































Need some help with ID. Whole fungal structure fits on a quarter.









Thank you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Super photos, Clark. 

The fox kits sure are cute, and the Cedar Waxwing shot is excellent.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 10, 2011)

Great foxy portrait!!!! Jean


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Sep 10, 2011)

Those fox shots are amazing! (they all are!!!!)
How close did you get??


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 10, 2011)

More great photos! Keep them coming, I can't get enough of them.


----------



## Clark (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you. 






FlowerFaerie said:


> How close did you get??



Bartertime.
You tell me your first name, and I'll tell you the shots were 3-5 meters away.
It is offer you can't refuse.

Thank you.


----------



## Marco (Sep 16, 2011)

Again, spectacular photos. Thanks Clark.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Sep 16, 2011)

Clark said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deal!
My first name? It's "The" (couldn't you guess?) :rollhappy:


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 16, 2011)

Great fungal shots and the fox is superb as well! We seem to have a lot of cedar waxwings around here. Capturing a bird in photos like this is never easy. Bravo!


----------



## Clark (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you!





Some other images from Baxter State Park.

Last 90 minutes of our trip, this cow gave about ten enthusiasts 
a nice show from the waters edge.






























Oh, what the hell.
It's the p shot.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 8, 2011)

Great pics! But one thing I'll say, moose are not as cute as foxes.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmmm ...... not too bright are they? They eat out of & drink that water! Eeeewe!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2011)

At least she ate before she peed....


----------



## Clark (Oct 15, 2011)

She was just another case, of not worrying about the next person. 











My boss disliked the cropped version.








If one is to visit Baxter SP, might want to inquire about the special moose pass.
Sign in.
Sign out.
Good for three hours.

Got this bull the evening previous to the cow.














Thank you.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 15, 2011)

Love the meese! (I know, I know, the plural of moose is moose, not meese) :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2011)

:rollhappy:
If the plural of mouse is mice, why not the plural of house be hice???

Wonderful photos, Clark.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Great shots Clark!

Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 4, 2011)

Fantastic pictures!!! WOW!! Thanks Clark...


----------



## Clark (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Clark (Nov 21, 2011)

Christine wanted to see the Snowy Owl.
Sunday morning, was able to get away and put her on it. Spent over an hour with the bird.

We packed a cooler and made a picnic out of the trip. 
After lunch, she worked her magic and paid me back, putting me on this Merlin.




Le Petit Caporal – Falco temeratius






























Thanks for the peek.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 22, 2011)

Om., Om. : Beautiful portraits of this Small Caporal!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 22, 2011)

Fantastic shots!!! The falcon in gorgeous!!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome photos!! :clap::clap: How close were you to the bird when you took the pics?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 22, 2011)

you take really fantastic photos!


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone know when the D5 Mark III is due out?

I'm waiting for the Mark II price to drop...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2011)

WHen I first saw the Moose foto I was thinking you keep living dangerously!  Then I remember you have big, big lenses! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clark (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you!

Hello Mathias!
It was 3-3.5 meters. As you already know, depth of field was anorexic.


----------



## Clark (Nov 23, 2011)

Ray said:


> Anyone know when the D5 Mark III is due out?
> 
> I'm waiting for the Mark II price to drop...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120305
It was $200 off yesterday.
Have Pixma Pro 9000 from 7D rebate. Same deal. Yet to use.


Exhale. oke:


----------



## Clark (Nov 23, 2011)

NYEric said:


> WHen I first saw the Moose foto I was thinking you keep living dangerously!  Then I remember you have big, big lenses! Thanks for sharing.



Eric, I know we have not hung out in a while.
Sold my canoe.
But I still enjoy getting my freak on.
This was taken thirty days ago.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2011)

you so crazy!
:rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Dec 22, 2011)

I just found this marvelous thread...so a day late and a dollar short yet again. Lovely, crisp photos and very interesting subjects. Wonderful....more! more!


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 22, 2011)

these pictures are fantastic,you are having a great time in the outdoors,good for you.


----------



## Clark (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you very much for the wonderful and inspiring comments.
At the moment, I am doing the legwork to "break into a new field".
All of the kind words here have been extremely motivating.

Many thanks!
Clark


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2011)

you're laying some sod in the back yard  ?


----------



## Gilda (Dec 24, 2011)

WOW is all I can say....I love looking at GREAT photos and your whale shots were National Geographic quality in my humble opinion...heck they all were but the whale shots had me hearing the splash of the water and the seagull cries. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you Gilda!
Hope you and your family are well.


----------



## Clark (Jan 7, 2012)

Next few rounds will be aviation related.
Props first.
Many ultra soft images, at this event, shooting 1/60-1/160sec. in order to acheive prop blur.
The frozen prop, was at 1/1600sec. I think. Pretend it is spinning.
Intentionally left dust in. Some chat about it a while back.









Sat most of the morning next to this fellow in the light blue shirt. His children treated him to this ride.






Had most of plane in image, but leveled, and ended clipping a bit of the prop.








My favorite pony.










Thank you for your time.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool! Love your aviation shots! :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Jan 7, 2012)

A Mustang. A classic World War II plane. Those still around are worth fortunes. I would love to sit and fly in one of those. Great pics Clark.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 8, 2012)

nice!


----------



## emydura (Jan 8, 2012)

I really like the falcon shots. Super sharp.


----------



## Clark (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you!

The aviation was shot with 350D.
Chrissy arranged this trip to Reading, Pa last summer.
Hope the weather is as cooperative this year.











Instrument panel of P-51






Soft Mustang + B-17






B-17 putting down for take-off.






I'm sure these won't be the last wings I clip.








Thank you for your time


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2012)

You have to go up for a flight!


----------



## Clark (Jan 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> You have to go up for a flight!


At the moment, I'll be lucky to be a photographer at the fence.
If I remember correctly, Mustang ride was $2000 for 20 minutes.

Maybe we could split oneoke:


I'll find a link later, with the rates and post it.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 10, 2012)

Kack, $2000! Think of all the orchids that would buy. Or a new lens.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the photos. I always love them. I usually, call Donna over to view them a well. We both love them.


----------



## Clark (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you very much!

A couple to get us to a new page.
I try not to load up too many per page, for those with slower service.

British Spitfire







This is the only one that can still fly.
It uses only two engines to taxi down runway. Fuel hog.
B-29






Thanks again.


----------



## Clark (Feb 1, 2012)

Clark said:


> At the moment, I'll be lucky to be a photographer at the fence.
> If I remember correctly, Mustang ride was $2000 for 20 minutes.
> I'll find a link later, with the rates and post it.



Wrong again!
The price above reflects the 40 minute ride.


http://www.maam.org/wwii/ww2_rides.htm

If anybody else is into airshows, pm me.
Thinking about McGuire May 11/12th.
Reading Pa. for the WWII antiques.
Possible Virginia Beach/Oceana.


----------

